# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Balkan Savaşları sırasında Anadolu'ya yapılan göç

## ceyda

Bir devlet düşünün ki ordudaki talimli askerleri terhis edilmiş, seferberlik tamamlanmadan savaş başlatılmış ve savunmadan dahi yoksun ordusunun taarruz yapması beklenmiş olsun. Ayrıca soğuk ve yağışlı hava şartları geri çekilmeyi dahi engellemiş, top ve ağır malzemelerin çoğu düşmana terk edilmiş olsun. Hatta öyle ki erzak, cephane ve levazım konusunda askere lojistik destek sağlanamamış üstüne de kolera salgını eklenmiş olsun. Aynı zamanda orduda azalan subay sayısına bir de askerlerin arasında alaylı-mektepli çekişmesi eklensin. Alaylılar, mekteplileri rütbede ve yükselmede gözü olan çocuklar olarak görürken, mektepliler (Harbiye Mezunları) de alaylıları yeteneksiz, kudretsiz ve kaba bulsun. İşte bu harp hikâye değil, aksine kitlesel kıyım ve göçlerle sonuçlanacak olan 1912-1913 Balkan Harbinin ta kendisiydi. Evet, belki kaybedilmesinde ordunun politikaya bulaşmasının da etkisi az sayılmazdı ama Balkan Savaşı sırasında Osmanlı Devletinin durumu tam olarak bu şekildeydi.

Balkan Harbi sırasında ve sonrasında yaşanan zulümler 19. ve 20. yy.ın en önemli dramlarından biridir. Bu göçler Osmanlının Balkanlardan çekilmesiyle başlamış ve sonrasında da devam etmiştir.

Balkan Harbi sonrasında gerçekleşen göçlerde halk, etnik farklılıktan dolayı büyük oranda baskı ve zulüm görüyor, etnik soykırımın yanı sıra, ekonomik şartlar da hayatlarını sürdürmelerini engelliyordu. Bu etkenler sonucu 20.yy. Avrupa tarihinin en önemli göçü kaçınılmaz bir şekilde ortaya çıktı.

Şüphesiz Balkanlardaki göçler, Rusyanın panslavist politikasından kaynaklanan Hıristiyan Balkan devletlerindeki Türk düşmanlığının da açık bir neticesiydi. Ama en başta yerleşik Müslüman nüfusa yapılan katliamlar göçleri kaçınılmaz hale getirdi. 1912-13lere gelene kadar, 1697 yılında Avusturya İmparatorluk ordusunun Üsküp işgalleriyle ile çok erken tarihlerde de göçler başlamış olmasına rağmen bu mezalimlerin esas kısmı Balkan kavimlerinin isyanı sonrası başlamıştı. Nitekim 1702de Karadağda tek bir Müslüman kalmamacasına kılıçtan geçirilmesi Karadağın bağımsızlığının başlangıcı sayılmıştı. 1804 Sırp ayaklanmasında da çiftlik sahipleri ve sipahilerin tamamının bir anda öldürülmesi, 1821 Yunan isyanının daha büyük boyutta toplu kıyımla başlaması ve bundan sonra, 1876 Bulgar isyanı 1890 Ermeni ve 1903 Makedonya eylemlerinde de aynı yönteme başvurulmuştu. Ayrıca bu katliamlar Avrupa basınında Türkler aleyhine çevrilip katliamı Türkler yapıyor yalanıyla Balkan milletlerinin uzun vadede bağımsızlıklarını kazanmalarıyla neticelenmişti.

Mezalim hareketlerinden şüphesiz en büyüğü 93 Harbi olarak geçen 1877-78 Osmanlı-Rus Savaşındaki Rus ve Bulgar mezalimidir. Daha sonraki en büyük soykırım ise Balkan Harbi sonrasında gerçekleşenidir. En büyük katliamlar 93 Harbi ve 1912-1913 Balkan Savaşları sırasında Yunanlar ve Bulgarlar tarafından Müslüman Türklere uygulanmıştır. Müslümanları öldürmek istemeyen Bulgar halka ise Ruslar eziyet etmiş ve köylerini yakmışlar, böylece Müslümanlara yardımdan uzak tutulmuşlardı. Özellikle Balkan Harbi sırasında da Bulgarlar Ruslardan öğrendikleri zulüm tekniklerini geliştirerek uyguladılar. Çatalcaya kadar ilerleyen Bulgar Orduları ve onlara yardım eden Bulgar komitecileri Trakya ve Makedonyada katliamlar yaptılar. Şubat 1913 tarihli bir Macar gazetesinin raporuna göre sadece Makedonyada 60.000 Arnavut, 40.000 Türk kılıçtan geçirilmişti. Ayrıca Bulgarlar tarafından Doğu ve Batı Trakyada birçok Türk ve Müslüman kıyıma uğratılmıştır. Yine Balkan Harbini yakından izleyen gazeteci Leon Troçki, Rodopta Bulgar kuvvetlerinin tamamen sivil halktan oluşan bir Pomak köyünü top ateşiyle tamamen yok ederek, Dimetokada bir süvari bölüğünün de silahsız sivil halkı nehir içine sürükleyip yaban ördeği avlar gibi öldürdüklerini yazmaktadır. Bulgarlar yalnızca Müslüman ahaliyi kıyımdan geçirmekle kalmayıp aynı zamanda islama ait izleri de ortadan kaldırmaya da çalıştılar. Kasabalarda ne bir cami ne de bir Müslüman evi bırakmıyorlar çoğu zaman da Müslümanları camilerin içine hapsettikten sonra camiyi ateşe veriyorlardı. Bıraktıkları camilerin ise minaresini yıkarak kiliseye çeviriyorlardı.

Bulgarların Edirneye gelmesiyle, önceki savaşta meydana gelen katliamların hala izlerini taşıyan birçok Müslüman, Ermeni ve Rum aileleri evlerini bırakıp İstanbula kaçmıştır. Gerçekten Bulgarlar Edirneden ayrılmadan bir gece önce cins ve millet ayırmaksızın, evlere zorla girip birçok ailenin namusunu kirletmişlerdir, Rum cemaatin ileri gelenlerinden pek çok kişiyi dövmüş veya öldürmüşlerdir. Bulgarların 1912-1913te Trakyada yaptığı zulmü, Edirnenin geri alınmasını ve gördüklerini Daily Telegraph Gazetesine çektiği telgrafta Fransız yazarı Pierre Loti şöyle anlatır: Hıristiyan kurtarıcılar birkaç ay içinde bu kadar tahribatı yapmak için kim bilir nasıl bir vahşi hırsla çalışmışladır. Bulgarların istilasından evvel Trakya ovalarının nüfusça kalabalık ve müreffeh hayatına malik bir vilayet olduğu malumdur. Fakat bugün hiçbir şey yok. Beni Edirneye götüren otomobilde hiçbir insan yüzü görmeden kilometrelerce yol aldık. Yalnız orada burada iskeletler, taş yığınları göze çarpıyor. Bu viranelere yaklaştıkça enkaz arasından ürkek yüzlü bir zavallı meydana çıkıyor. Mesela Havsada cami ve minaresi yıkılmış, mezarlar dahi açılarak kirletilmiş, köyün binden fazla ahalisinden yalnız kırkı kurtulmuştu.

Hatta Bulgarlarla Balkan Savaşını bitirmek üzere imzalanan İstanbul Anlaşması sırasında bile Balkanlardaki Bulgar vahşeti devam etti. Bu durumlar İstanbuldaki Bulgar delegasyonundan General Savofa 11 Ekim 1913te bildirilmiş ama general konuyu saptırarak Bulgarların suçlu olmadığını bu ahalinin Yunan ordusu tarafından köylerinden sürüldüğünü yazmıştı. Oysa Yunan Ordusu savaş boyunca belirtilen bölgelere hiç girmemişti. 

Bir Sırp subay, Müslümanlara yaptıklarını Rus gazeteci Troçkiye anlatırken kuvvetlerinin bulunduğu Manastır yöresinde hemen hemen bütün köylerin hasarsız çıktığını söyler. Ama Türklerin oturduğu köyler hariç diye de ekler. Ayrıca düzenli kuvvetlerin de komitacılara göre daha insaflı olduklarını belirterek mesela tecavüz suçunu işleyenler komitacılardır, biz bunları düzenli orduda kesinkes yasaklamıştık diye belirtmektedir. Sırpların ele geçirdiği Üsküpte muhacirler başlarını sokacak ev bulamamış sokaklarda kalmışlardır. İstanbul Anlaşmasından sonra Bulgarlar, aldıkları yerlerde Müslüman Türkleri ve Pomakları din değiştirmeye de zorlayarak, imamları öldürdükten sonra camileri kiliseye çeviriyorlardı. Hıristiyanlığı kabul etmeyenlerin dişlerini, tırnaklarını söküyor, hapsediyor ya da öldürüyorlardı. 
Gümülcine ve İskeçeye hicret eden Müslümanlar köylerine geri döndürülerek isimleri Bulgar ismiyle değiştiriliyor ve Müslüman kızlar Bulgar erkeklerle, Müslüman erkekler de Bulgar kızlarla evlenmeye zorlanıyordu. Hıristiyan yapıldıktan sonra erkeklerin fes, kadınların da çarşaf giymesi yasaklanıyordu. Her şeye rağmen yurtlarını bırakmak istemeyenlerin de hayvanlarını gasp ediyorlar ve kasıtlı olarak ağır vergiler koyarak onları göçe mecbur ediyorlardı. Böylece Müslümanların ev, çiftlik, tarla ve hayvanlarına da Bulgarlar el koyuyordu.

İttihad ve Terakkiden Bahriye Nazırı Cemal Paşa anılarında, Balkan Harbi sonunda Sırp, Yunan ve Bulgarlar tarafından çoğu kadın ve çocuk olmak üzere katledilenlerin sayısının 500.000 civarı olduğunu belirtmektedir. Elbette bu kadarla kalmayan güçlükler göç esnasında da muhacirlerin peşini bırakmamıştı. İlk etapta Balkanlardan İstanbula yapılan göçler sırasında soğuk hava şartlarından, açlıktan ve salgın hastalıklardan dolayı da başta çocuk ve yaşlı olmak üzere birçok insan yollarda hayatını kaybetmiş, adeta telef olmuştur. İstanbula ulaşanlara ise birden şehirde yüklenme yaşandığı için Babıâli barınma ihtiyacı ve yiyecek temini konusunda yardım etmekte oldukça zorlanmıştır. Babıâli göçmenleri daha ziyade gemilerle önce İstanbula geçici olarak getirtmiş, sonrasında da Anadolunun iç kesimlerine ve Çatalca, Bandırma, Çanakkale gibi yerlere yerleştirmiştir. İstanbula gelen gayrimüslim muhacirler ise genellikle Beyoğlu civarına yerleştirilmiştir.

----------

